# Σκληραίνει το πράμα



## dominotheory (Jan 29, 2016)

.....


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2016)

...
:lol::lol:

Θα πρέπει να επιστύσουμε την προσοχή μας στην εν λόγω στάση... 

Αυτεπιστυσία.


Farmers will harden hard-on their stance...

What a bummer, that boner.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2016)

(Είναι φοτοσοπιά, Ντόμινε, το ξέρεις ελπίζω...)


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Είναι φοτοσοπιά, Ντόμινε, το ξέρεις ελπίζω...)



Χωρίς να έχω πληροφόρηση, μια τέτοια υποψία μού δημιούργησαν τόσο αυτοί που το έχουν ανεβάσει όσο και η απόσταση του _α _από το _υ_ στο πληκτρολόγιο, γι' αυτό και το έφερα εδώ (και όχι στις γκάφες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2016)

(Το ξέρω επειδή είδα όλο το απόσπασμα εκ των υστέρων για να διαπιστώσω τι έγινε... :) )


----------

